# tetonbob passes 13,000 posts



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS tetonbob for passing 13,000 posts, keep up the great work!​*
Congrats Bob, that is allot of logs cleaned, keep up the great work that you do in the academy and in the live range, well done!

:4-clap::4-clap: ray:ray: :4-clap::4-clap: ray:ray:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations Bob. What more can I say, Alex seems to have said it all. :grin:
Well done.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Bob!

A truly amazing amount of work, especially in the Academy.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Great accomplishment. your dedication to quality is well known on this forum. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Great work, great achievement. Keep up the great work.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Absolutely awesome work Bob, well done :smile:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats Bob and great work!


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> your dedication to quality is well known on this forum. Thanks for all you do


Well said. :sayyes:

Truly well done, Bob.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations. ray:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Congratulations Bob!* :4-clap:

An absolutely brilliant Job Well Done "Killing the Nasties!" ray: ray:

Kind Regards,


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations Bob :luxhello: :luxhello:


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

Congratulations.....


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

What can I say... *Great* work Bob! :grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congrats, Bob, for unwearingly 'tetonizing' all those nasties out there. ray:


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks, everyone. :wave:

Didn't notice this thread til now, I'm usually head down in the Sec Center/Academy.

The posts, they just keep coming. :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

well done and keep up the great work .. 

psst .. who is that tetonbob guy anyway ?? :grin:
sorry just joshing .. well done again ..


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

bob and ried are two of the busiest tsfers


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

bry623 said:


> bob and ried are two of the busiest tsfers


just joshing ... he's a great guy .. and really good at what he does ..


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

No worries, D_F....I saw the smiley. :wink:


----------



## pip.1 (Jul 15, 2007)

patience of a saint
thanks


----------

